# Order Maker



## Mason Kuettel (Dec 4, 2012)

Nothing too special, just a zebrawood and "paradise cove" acrylic with a Dr. Pepper aluminum band. Showed this to a customer and he ordered 5 matching ones for the shareholders at his law firm.


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Dec 4, 2012)

Love to see it.Sounds nice ,but, my picture is a little red x in a box.I don't know what I need to see these.But I would love to have it.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Dec 4, 2012)

Can't see it either


----------



## Curly (Dec 4, 2012)

Blue box with a question mark in it for me.


----------



## Bigj51 (Dec 4, 2012)

No picture...


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Dec 4, 2012)

Maybe it will work better this time???


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes! Looking good.


----------



## NotURMailman (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Dale Allen (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice.
I knew there was a way to crank up the volume on a cigar kit.  
Here an excellent example.
Huh...nothing special he says!


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Dec 4, 2012)

Dale Allen said:


> Very nice.
> I knew there was a way to crank up the volume on a cigar kit.
> Here an excellent example.
> Huh...nothing special he says!


 
As I look at some of the "special" pens (the exothermal etching, for one) I feel that my single piece of acrylic attached to some wood and a kit isn't all that great, but it was a pen I was proud of so thank you for the compliments!

I was going to make it part of a set and do the opposite configuration (wood on top/acrylic on bottom) but the first one sold before I could get the second one made (guess thats not a bad problem, huh?).


----------



## Curly (Dec 5, 2012)

Well that was worth the wait. Good work. There is no reason you can't make the set from scratch again.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner because I can't reach my desktop!


----------



## AKPenTurner (Dec 5, 2012)

Beautiful pen!


----------



## Dale Allen (Dec 5, 2012)

Mason Kuettel said:


> Dale Allen said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice.
> ...




Mason, I know what you are saying.  I am often humbled by the advanced degrees of craftsmanship seen on this site.
But then I also consider that there are far more individuals who would have absolutely no skills to do the most basic tasks of making a pen. 
Personally, I can feel a great sense of accomplishment in even making a plain old slimline....because it was born of pieces and crafted by me.  
No matter the degree of skill getting there.  That is why, like so many others, I keep that first one around.:tongue:


----------



## Fishinbo (Dec 6, 2012)

Surprise!  It's pretty.   



___________________________________

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the compliments.  I showed the completed pens for the new order this pen generated to the customer today prior to getting them etched and he really liked them.


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 7, 2012)

Tada!! There it is! My only thing would to add a thicker sheet of aluminum...other than that...it be the bomb!!


----------



## Haynie (Dec 7, 2012)

Mason Kuettel said:


> As I look at some of the "special" pens (the exothermal etching, for one) I feel that my single piece of acrylic attached to some wood and a kit isn't all that great, but it was a pen I was proud of so thank you for the compliments!
> 
> .



Let yourself off the hook.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Dec 7, 2012)

That is a great looking cigar pen.  Hope you don't mind the idea being copied, going have to try a couple of those my self and see how that sell.

One question, the aluminum band, I am having problems seeing it(old eyes), is it between the wood and the acrylic?


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Dec 8, 2012)

JD Combs Sr said:


> That is a great looking cigar pen. Hope you don't mind the idea being copied, going have to try a couple of those my self and see how that sell.
> 
> One question, the aluminum band, I am having problems seeing it(old eyes), is it between the wood and the acrylic?


 
Yes, the band is between the acrylic and wood and, no, I don't mind it being copied one bit. I just used a Dr. Pepper can, so it is a very subtle band.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 8, 2012)

That's a nice pen. Don't be discouraged at all by advanced pens. I for one would love to see the reversed pen.


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Dec 8, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> That's a nice pen. Don't be discouraged at all by advanced pens. I for one would love to see the reversed pen.


 
Me too.


----------



## rizaydog (Dec 8, 2012)

Very nice pen.  Great job.


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Jan 2, 2013)

*Update*

Here's what the new pens looked like.  Personally, I liked it better on the cigar but this is what the customer wanted so that is what they got!


----------



## Hexhead (Jan 4, 2013)

Great looking pen, now I know what to do with small pieces of acrylic.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jan 5, 2013)

Really nice looking pen. I especially like the way you did the segment.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mason Kuettel said:


> Dale Allen said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice.
> ...



I wouldn't worry about those pens. Your work is stunning. The fit an attention to detail are bang on. 

As for the others they are a completely different medium.  That's like a painter being upset that his painting is not as good as a sculpture. Both are beautiful works of art, but completely different skill sets.

Keep doing what your doing. If down the road you decide to learn the skills to etch metal, I am sure you will be equally good at that.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jan 5, 2013)

Cool looking pen!


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words, one of these days I will get the time/ability/materials to try some of those other styles.  That is one of the things that keeps me excited about pen turning...every time you think you have something mastered you get on IAP and find out someone has come up with something new to try!


----------

